# Need help with console harness



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok, another one of those little things that I'm trying to correct... installing a console extension harness to get power from the dash to the console. The car is a '67 LeMans, originally a 2-speed powerglide on the column, and the previous owner installed a turbo 350 trans, complete with a nice GTO console and the his&her shifter. The console itself is wired from the factory, but there is no power going to it. I bought the console extension harness (the dash-to-console harness) from OPG about a year ago, they said this is the correct harness for my application. I'm just now getting around to installing it, and I need some help. I thought this would be a plug'n'play type installation, but other than the square plug that plugs into the console, I have no clue where to plug or connect any of these wires other than the black ground wire. I've looked all up under the dash, and don't see a connector that remotely resembles the large plug on one end of the harness. It has 7 terminals in the plug--3 pairs of two and then one single terminal. On the other end there are two heavy purple wires with spade terminals, an almost flat black rectangular plug with a dark green and a light green wire going to it, and the black ground wire. I included a picture, if anyone can help out I would really appreciate it.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm guessing that your GTO is a 68?

I will look through my GTO restoration guide tomorrow and try to post some pics of the wiring for the console. For anyone restoring an old GTO, the book is a bible. Big thick book 1964-1972 Pontiac GTO restoration guide written by some guy. I'll post it all tomorrow when i get home from work.

Sorry to make u wait, but i just got home, and want some sleep tonight.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

arch&69 said:


> I'm guessing that your GTO is a 68?
> 
> I will look through my GTO restoration guide tomorrow and try to post some pics of the wiring for the console. For anyone restoring an old GTO, the book is a bible. Big thick book 1964-1972 Pontiac GTO restoration guide written by some guy. I'll post it all tomorrow when i get home from work.
> 
> Sorry to make u wait, but i just got home, and want some sleep tonight.


Thanks so much! The car is a 1967 LeMans, not a real GTO. Is there a difference in the dash wiring between a LeMans and GTO? I was led to believe that they shared the same basic wiring harness, and the GTO had the extension harness that feeds the console.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I just ran across this in a chevelle forum. Apparently someone else had the same problem...can't find where to plug the dang thing in at.

_Three prong plug for courtesy and dash lights:
Grey wire for the console shift lens lights
Orange and white to the console rear courtesy light
2 prong plug for Neutral safety switch - Purlple and purple w white stripe
2 prong plug for backup lights - green and pink I think, not sure on the colors

Backup and neutral safety switch connections should be in the manual.
Console lights may not be in the manual because the console was an option.
If you car did not originally come with a console this plug will not be in the under dash harness._

That's a close description of what I have... so would the two heavy purple wires be for the neutral safety switch? I don't see any switch on or around the shifter from inside the car, would this be on the trans itself? Also, the green and pink wires he refers to on a two-prong plug I think would be the light and dark green wires on my harnes. The last sentence scares me... my car was originally a column shift, which might be why I can't find anything to plug the harness into.....


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

By the way, this is my car...


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Spent a lot of time last night looking thru my service manual at wiring diagrams and playing with the voltmeter, and this is what I learned:

 apparently there is nowhere to plug the console extension harness into my existing dash harness, since the car was originally a column shift car.


the light green/dark green plug controls the back-up lights, and should plug into a switch on the shifter. Reverse lights have never worked since I've owned the car. As I mentioned earlier, it was originally a column-shift car, and the floor shifter and console were added later. But I can rotate the gear-selector housing on the column, and guess what: I got reverse lights. I will have to find a switch to work with the Hurst shifter to trigger the lights, then splice into the wires under the dash and the reverse lights should work with the floor shifter.

 the orange and white wires are for the console courtesy lights, activated by the door switches. Will have to splice into these too, but will be easy since the car has an optional under-dash courtesy lamp and the wires are right there within easy reach.

 the gray wire goes to the rheostat (dimmer switch) and should provide backlight to the gearshift indicator bulb. Will have to splice into this as well, but should'nt be a problem since I've already tapped into it when I recently installed a stereo and 6-disc changer.

 Still not sure what the heavy purple wires are for, I'm assuming they should go to a reverse lockout switch either on the shifter or the trans.

 The terminals on the other end of the harness are a spring snap-in type, so I can pop these out of the plastic connector without having to cut any wires in the harness. Need some female spade terminals and I should be able to splice into the necessary wires and then plug in the wires I need for the console. .

That's a roundabout way of getting everything to work, and it's not exactly concours quality, but my car is a driver and weekend cruiser, and I just want the little things to work. Not quite the plug-and-play I was hoping for, but it can be made to work with my existing wiring.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, I can't find my camera anyways. I have all the stuff to connect it to the computer, but no camera. 

The book is for GTOs, but pontiac left about 98% of the same stuff on both cars. The book is called Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972. It is by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts, and published by Motorbooks International. Its on page 116-119.

And that is a very nice car.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

GM had used purple wire to starter soleniod for as long as I can remember and the older wiring harness colors rarely changed colors from one end of the circuit to the other.I would say most likely neutral safety switch.If the ignition switch crank signal is purple I would go with that.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

arch&69 said:


> Yeah, I can't find my camera anyways. I have all the stuff to connect it to the computer, but no camera.
> 
> The book is for GTOs, but pontiac left about 98% of the same stuff on both cars. The book is called Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972. It is by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts, and published by Motorbooks International. Its on page 116-119.
> 
> And that is a very nice car.


Thank you. It was originally a California car, and I bought it from a guy in Michigan who's had it for the past 20+ years. She's rock solid original sheet metal.

I know the book you're talking about and I've been meaning to get it, I just haven't yet. Probably would be a good idea. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## 3Duce 64 (Oct 21, 2005)

I didn't take time to read through all the posts so if I'm repeating something forgive me . but each application has it's own main harness .
if it's an auto car with console than the would be a plug if it is an auto car w/o console there would be no plug same idea with a standard If you go back to where you bought the harness and check the main dash harnesses you will see the have the diferent applications listed seperatly Hope that helps probably not what you wanted to hear I could post examples of the differet harness if you would like


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've got the console wired up now, and everything works except back-up lights. I think I need a different switch for that. I've been tied up the last week and haven't had a lot of time to check into it. But you are right, there is a different dash harness for a column-shift car vs. a console car.


----------



## J R 54 (8 mo ago)

kegbelly said:


> Ok, another one of those little things that I'm trying to correct... installing a console extension harness to get power from the dash to the console. The car is a '67 LeMans, originally a 2-speed powerglide on the column, and the previous owner installed a turbo 350 trans, complete with a nice GTO console and the his&her shifter. The console itself is wired from the factory, but there is no power going to it. I bought the console extension harness (the dash-to-console harness) from OPG about a year ago, they said this is the correct harness for my application. I'm just now getting around to installing it, and I need some help. I thought this would be a plug'n'play type installation, but other than the square plug that plugs into the console, I have no clue where to plug or connect any of these wires other than the black ground wire. I've looked all up under the dash, and don't see a connector that remotely resembles the large plug on one end of the harness. It has 7 terminals in the plug--3 pairs of two and then one single terminal. On the other end there are two heavy purple wires with spade terminals, an almost flat black rectangular plug with a dark green and a light green wire going to it, and the black ground wire. I included a picture, if anyone can help out I would really appreciate it.


----------



## J R 54 (8 mo ago)

kegbelly said:


> Ok, another one of those little things that I'm trying to correct... installing a console extension harness to get power from the dash to the console. The car is a '67 LeMans, originally a 2-speed powerglide on the column, and the previous owner installed a turbo 350 trans, complete with a nice GTO console and the his&her shifter. The console itself is wired from the factory, but there is no power going to it. I bought the console extension harness (the dash-to-console harness) from OPG about a year ago, they said this is the correct harness for my application. I'm just now getting around to installing it, and I need some help. I thought this would be a plug'n'play type installation, but other than the square plug that plugs into the console, I have no clue where to plug or connect any of these wires other than the black ground wire. I've looked all up under the dash, and don't see a connector that remotely resembles the large plug on one end of the harness. It has 7 terminals in the plug--3 pairs of two and then one single terminal. On the other end there are two heavy purple wires with spade terminals, an almost flat black rectangular plug with a dark green and a light green wire going to it, and the black ground wire. I included a picture, if anyone can help out I would really appreciate it.





kegbelly said:


> Ok, another one of those little things that I'm trying to correct... installing a console extension harness to get power from the dash to the console. The car is a '67 LeMans, originally a 2-speed powerglide on the column, and the previous owner installed a turbo 350 trans, complete with a nice GTO console and the his&her shifter. The console itself is wired from the factory, but there is no power going to it. I bought the console extension harness (the dash-to-console harness) from OPG about a year ago, they said this is the correct harness for my application. I'm just now getting around to installing it, and I need some help. I thought this would be a plug'n'play type installation, but other than the square plug that plugs into the console, I have no clue where to plug or connect any of these wires other than the black ground wire. I've looked all up under the dash, and don't see a connector that remotely resembles the large plug on one end of the harness. It has 7 terminals in the plug--3 pairs of two and then one single terminal. On the other end there are two heavy purple wires with spade terminals, an almost flat black rectangular plug with a dark green and a light green wire going to it, and the black ground wire. I included a picture, if anyone can help out I would really appreciate it.


The green ones back up lites The to purple ones are safety starting switch.


----------



## J R 54 (8 mo ago)

kegbelly said:


> Ok, another one of those little things that I'm trying to correct... installing a console extension harness to get power from the dash to the console. The car is a '67 LeMans, originally a 2-speed powerglide on the column, and the previous owner installed a turbo 350 trans, complete with a nice GTO console and the his&her shifter. The console itself is wired from the factory, but there is no power going to it. I bought the console extension harness (the dash-to-console harness) from OPG about a year ago, they said this is the correct harness for my application. I'm just now getting around to installing it, and I need some help. I thought this would be a plug'n'play type installation, but other than the square plug that plugs into the console, I have no clue where to plug or connect any of these wires other than the black ground wire. I've looked all up under the dash, and don't see a connector that remotely resembles the large plug on one end of the harness. It has 7 terminals in the plug--3 pairs of two and then one single terminal. On the other end there are two heavy purple wires with spade terminals, an almost flat black rectangular plug with a dark green and a light green wire going to it, and the black ground wire. I included a picture, if anyone can help out I would really appreciate it.





kegbelly said:


> Ok, another one of those little things that I'm trying to correct... installing a console extension harness to get power from the dash to the console. The car is a '67 LeMans, originally a 2-speed powerglide on the column, and the previous owner installed a turbo 350 trans, complete with a nice GTO console and the his&her shifter. The console itself is wired from the factory, but there is no power going to it. I bought the console extension harness (the dash-to-console harness) from OPG about a year ago, they said this is the correct harness for my application. I'm just now getting around to installing it, and I need some help. I thought this would be a plug'n'play type installation, but other than the square plug that plugs into the console, I have no clue where to plug or connect any of these wires other than the black ground wire. I've looked all up under the dash, and don't see a connector that remotely resembles the large plug on one end of the harness. It has 7 terminals in the plug--3 pairs of two and then one single terminal. On the other end there are two heavy purple wires with spade terminals, an almost flat black rectangular plug with a dark green and a light green wire going to it, and the black ground wire. I included a picture, if anyone can help out I would really appreciate it.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You know this thread is 16 years old and the original poster was last seen in 2009.

But welcome anyway. And we all do this from time to time.


----------

